

Co-Opted: The Ultimate Berkeley Housing Ad–From a "Sustainably-Karmic“ Community - dvlsh
https://alumni.berkeley.edu/california-magazine/just-in/2015-08-15/co-opted-ultimate-berkeley-housing-ad-sustainably-karmic

======
dvlsh
Hours ago, craigslist posted an online ad seeking potential housemates for a
Berkeley space that does not promote “ableism, consumerism, negativism,
positivism, homophonia, slut shaming or sham slutting.” Applicants need only
forego TV, microwaves, doors, and all scented products (yes, foods included,
people!)—and they must be non-speciesist in their welcoming of fellow tenant
Gaia, the 8-foot-long monitor lizard.

As the ad for "Wysdym Yrth" notes, “We often host spontaneous get-togethers,
art parties, fire dances, political rallies, knife fights, and other spirited
challenges to outdated social mores like ‘decency,’ ‘restraint,’ or ‘public
safety.’ ” Meet the bike messenger who posted the ad after reaching the end of
his organic-hemp rope.

